# Anyone know Joanie's Poodles in New York?



## LegalEagle

Our Laszlo is from Joanie's Poodles. Joan promises clean, healthy pups, which she has delivered. But there are many issues with her operation.

While Laszlo is sweet as pie, he was extremely undersocialized (he ran away from us when we got there!). I knew it was a bad sign, but, as a first-time puppy buyer, I didn't realize how bad it was. We have been working diligently on socialization, but I don't think he'll ever be as good a dog as he would have been if his first two months had been stimulating and he had been able to meet more people and have more experiences.

Also, she had the sire and dam's hips tested at just under 2 years, so they don't have a number you can look up.

Finally, the sire was bred at a very early age, under two years. Nothing wrong with this inherently, but for my next poodle, I'm going to look for a sire that is at least four or five so his health status is more certain.

Laszlo is smart and sweet, but can be a bit skittish. Some of this is adolescence, and some of it may be just poodly-ness. However, I know that it can be different.

So, I wouldn't say that Joan is a bad or abusive breeder. However, when you pay $1200 for a puppy, you can probably do better with a little looking. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Constance

Diane of City Lights Standard Poodles told me that over the years she has heard "nothing but good things" about Joanie's Poodles.


----------



## 3dogs

$1200, should be coming from show lines. Don't know if they show or not but show line pets I know of sell $800, from health tested parents. My show toy was less than that but I co own my toy. For that price you should have a highly socialized dog, health tested parents , & ones that are showing or using their dogs as service/ therapy dogs.


----------



## Constance

I respect Leagle Eagles concerns but I don't want anyone to hesitate before buyung a. Puppy from Joanie. Leagle Eagle didn't say how old his Laslo was when he got him from Joanie. It is a bit far fetched to imagine a breeder with a houseful of puppies and dogs to be out in parks and on sidewalks with the bunch socializing them. Socialization is the job of an owner. Joanie lives out in the country and takes excellent care of her dogs and puppies. Our Coco was born on May 8' one of four puppies to Roxie, Roxie was two and it was her first litter. The sire was Toby of Canada. yes the parents were both two but Joanie makes sure their hips are tested and we got a certificate. Joanie sent us pictures of Coco three times before we picked her up at age 8 weeks. Coco was groomed and bathed and came right out to play with me and my three daughters. No socialization fear. Coco is now 6 months old and enjoys people but is afraid of dogs but it is my responsibility to get her out to a dog park and socialize her. Joanie gave Coco a toy and a bag of kibble and sent us several follow up emails to see how Coco is doing. Coco is a healthy dark apricot standard, very smart and affectionate. I wouldn't hesitate before purchasing a puppy from Joanie. Any follow up questions most welcome.


----------



## Constance

I forgot to mention that Coco is extremely strong and healthy and all four of Roxie's puppies were plump little puppies in the photo we got of them two days old. we brought Coco to our vet two days after we brought her home from Joanie. Coco was steady and confident in the vets office and everyone loved her. The vet said Coco was alert, strong, healthy and smart and told us we did very well. Coco is a very pretty puppy and I knew she will grow up to be a very handsome standard. Im sure prices are lower in other parts of the country, but Joanie's prices are competitive with the other breeders whom I interviewed in the tri State of NYC area. Sadly, we lost our 13 1/2 old Standard Ginseng in March and were lucky not to wait too long, just to late June, to bring another Standard Poodle puppy home. Coco has a good appetite--she eats Wellness, a premium brand--and was easy to potty train. You can't imagine how much my three daughters love her and how great she gets on with all of us! she loves to take walks on the leash and meet people, but luckily we have a large fenced-in yard where she can run around in fast circles and burn off some of that puppy energy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I am also in NY, but have never heard of her before.
Took a quick look at the website, and it seems that she simply breeds for pets, with a primary focus on color, which is not a good sign for me.
Are you in the city? I am, and have always had to ship/travel to get my poodles, but for me it's worth the trouble to find the ideal companion that I am going to share the next 15 years of my life with!


----------



## Constance

You don't say why breeding for pets and colors is not a good sign. More than four breeders I spoke to on Long Island and Stattan Island and upstate NY breed for color and breed dogs for pets. I was interested in two breeders who bred champion lines in PA but one was about 5 hours away and the other was 7. I would have gone the distance but like most pet owners I am not planning on showing my dog and was quite happy with the many photos of miniatures and Standards on Joanie's web page. Anyone who goes to her web page will see that she has beautiful Poodles and that she keeps them very well groomed. I was sold on the photo of the white, red, and black Standards posing so prettily together! certainly, many fine breeders, Joanie among them, breed excellent dogs without going out into the world of competitions, as wonderful as that may be.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OK, just realized that this is an old thread, but keep reading the forum, and you will understand why a breeder who does not breed for the betterment of the breed, and test their efforts in show and or competition is concerning.


----------



## 3dogs

This is an old thread but new people join us & look at the old threads. Still valuable information & valid questions. First Personal opinion only that if breeders aren't doing health tests that are on the OFA website then most likely BYB or Pupoymillers. That being said some breeders do some tests but with Standard Poodles one should be doing thorough testing since there are so many diseases passed along in lines. Addison's, VonWilbrands, SA, Thyroid, Heart, Hips, Elbows & Bloat runs in lines so knowing lineage not just your pedigree is important. This is why I have a rescue Standard Poodle & would not purchase one. Toys are much healthier with fewer health issues so that is the size I went with.

Now for color. This is the LEAST important factor when choosing a dog. For me Health testing as well as personality/temperament are #1. What activities the breeder does is #2 ( I have to have a smart, active TP), #3 how many Poodles does the breeder own I do not support volume breeding so look for fewer than 10, kept in the house, NO MIXED BREEDING, 1 other breed possibly that they breed but that is it. I won't support breeders that keep their dogs out in a kennel. After ALL that then I consider sex & color. I rather have a smart active healthy TP but in a color I don't like then a color I like but have a dumb, biting, couch potatoes.

Also with color to promote certain let say "red" standards there were a few popular ones that are in the reds so one has to be extra careful on how to breed. Black Standards are known to have digit ( toe) cancer. So if somebody is willy nilly about a certain color disaster can arise. 

As for the "Pet" debate, personally nobody should breed for "pet". Every "show" litter has pet puppies, every "performance" litter has pets, every "Service" litter has pets. So what is the point of breeding mediocracy if there are fantastic pets already being born from health tested, proven poodles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Very much agree with you on everything but the less then 10 dog idea - especially with toy poodles who may produce only 1 or2 puppies in a litter .Beginning with Sasafras and continuing on to the current larger scale breeders such as Dalin, Sharbelle, Zamora etc. where would our breed be without those who have full time dedicated their lives to refining and improving the breed? Without them, most likely you would not have your quality "less then 10" breeders either, because more then likely if you check your poodle's pedigree, guess where you will find your breeder got their dogs from - yup, the top breeders who have much more then 10!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs

It is just my own personal opinion about the number. That does not include co owns or dogs in Guardian homes. I have a family, home grooming business & 7 dogs, with the 8th gone off to her new home 2 weekends ago (pup from my 1 st litter). I could not imagine a life with 10 breeding dogs in my home but many do. 5 of my dogs are S/N not including my 9 WK old pup. I also know that there are full time breeders that can handle breeding more than 2 pure breeds but again the pedigree research, health testing, events etc... all cost money so me personally just feel better with going a "Hobby" breeder then a full scale operation. Just like some good dogs are totally kenneled raised and are fine but me I would never ever buy a kennel dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

3dogs said:


> It is just my own personal opinion about the number. That does not include co owns or dogs in Guardian homes. I have a family, home grooming business & 7 dogs, with the 8th gone off to her new home 2 weekends ago (pup from my 1 st litter). I could not imagine a life with 10 breeding dogs in my home but many do. 5 of my dogs are S/N not including my 9 WK old pup. I also know that there are full time breeders that can handle breeding more than 2 pure breeds but again the pedigree research, health testing, events etc... all cost money so me personally just feel better with going a "Hobby" breeder then a full scale operation. Just like some good dogs are totally kenneled raised and are fine but me I would never ever buy a kennel dog.


Well yes, it does take a lot of time, money and dedication to do it full time - but there are those who do it and do it well - our beloved breed would not be what it is without them! And while I think that there might be more who try and fail to do it well (and sadly it is usually the dogs that suffer the consequences), we should be careful not to lump the good ones who shape our breed into the same category as them!


----------

